# bass club



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

Anyone in the Navarre, Gulf Breeze area or close by interested in starting a bass club out of Navarre. Just moved to the area and would like to start a club in the area. Any responses would be helpful and appreciated, to know if the interest is there. Possibly a federation club or a Fishers of Men Tournament series. 

Thanks 
Zac


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to Broxson Outdoors on Hwy 87 in Navarre. If James is there ask him about the local bass club. If James is not there, whoever is working will be able to point you in the right direction. 

I was there a few weeks ago and there were a few customers that fished in a local bass club, seemed to be super good folks. There is a local bass club already operating in the area. 


Hope this helps, and Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

I know that there are a few clubs in the general area but i would like to start a club out of navarre, from what i was told there are no clubs actually from navarre. The closest being milton and miracle strip.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. 

Good Luck.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

thanks for the info though if anyone knows who the contact for the local club would be please let me know


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

If you are interested in Miracle Strip Bass Club out of Fort Walton Beach, send me a PM. I'll get you all the information you need. :thumbsup:


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

It would be nice to have a larger club such as a federation or fishers of men. What all is involved in getting one of those in the area?


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

im working with a guy involved with fishers of men trying to get a club started in this area. the federation is very easy to get into, as well. im really looking for fish locally (within an hour or so) where i know alot of the clubs make long trips on a regular basis. if you are interested PM me and ill let you know what i have so far.


----------

